# Trapper Ed Class at MTPCA Convention



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Attention one and all!!!!!
Trapper Ed class will be held August 19th from 8:30 AM till 5:00 PM at our convention in Evert. There will be a $6.00 fee to cover the cost of traps and lure that will be used in the class and lunch will be provided free to participants. We had a blast last time and are looking forward to another great class. I would ask that you PM me with the legal name, birth date and sex of the students. This way I can preregister the students and take care of most of the paper work before class starts. If anyone has trouble handling the $6:00 fee please PM me and we will work something out. If you have any questions just post them here and we will get you answers. You can pay the $6:00 on Friday morning and I would ask that you start showing up around 8:00 AM so we can get started with the actual class by 8:30 AM. Adults that want to become certified instructors need to attend a class before going to instructor class there should be an instructor class in September but we do not have a date from the DNRE yet.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

highly recommended class for all trappers!! these are a great group of guys and the class is very well put together. any youngest in need of help with the $6, i'd be happy to sponsor some. let me know..


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

if you havent taking this class... highly recommended!!! a great group of teachers put this on and its very interesting, informative. dont miss your chance to take the class. its worth it!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Is there an age limit to attend? I am 23 and plan on trapping this fall and think this would be great to attend!

Redneckman


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

redneckman said:


> Is there an age limit to attend? I am 23 and plan on trapping this fall and think this would be great to attend!
> 
> Redneckman


Heck no there isnt... i went through the class last year and im ... over 40 now... :yikes: :SHOCKED: and i even PASSED!! it is a great class to take.. you will be happy you took it.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I plan to take it some day when my daughter is old enough to really get a lot out of it. What age kids do you see taking it?


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I've seen kids as young as 8 take it and pass. The only thing they need to be able to do is stay focused during a long day of instruction and preferably, read the test. Those potential trappers that can not read can be tested one-on-one by an instructor through a Q&A process. 

If a student may need the alternative testing method, please let your instructor know in advance so they may plan for it.

What sections am I doing, Dale?

John


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Redneckman PM sent welcome to the class

Fur-minator it is up to you when your daughter takes the class John is correct as usual youth as young as 8 have taken the class and passed. I do not have a problem with young students who passed sitting through it again for free as long as they bring their materials back the second time.


----------



## Chemicoducker (Aug 7, 2011)

I took this class last year at the convention. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!! I learned a lot from these folks. I had a very successful first year of trapping. Can't wait for this season! Thanks for all you do guys!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I know the convention is at the fair grounds, but where is the class being held. I do not want to be late trying to find where the class is.

Thanks,
Redneckman


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Towards the back, behind the little arena with the white fence. I think it is the swine barn (that is if it is the same as last year).


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Ed is correct if you have not been here before just ask at the gate


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I would just like to thank Black Powder and rest of the instructors for providing a very nice class today. I learned a lot of new things about trapping and also got to learn a little extra items about trapping.

Thanks again guys!!!

Also, I highly suggest people take it in the following years if you want to get into trapping!

Redneckman


----------

